#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  opvoeding van kinderen deel 1

## ABOE MR

Het opvoeden van kinderen is complex; vandaar dat zij geduld en sturing nodig hebben. Evenzo hebben sommige kinderen zachtheid nodig, en aardigheid en het niet tegen hen verheffen van de stem. En er zou zonder hardheid met hen omgegaan moeten worden.

Andere kinderen hebben strengheid nodig, maar deze strengheid zou niet de limiet moeten overschrijden. Als deze wordt overschreden, dan zal het kind eigenwijs en ongehoorzaam worden aan de leiding van zijn ouders. Wij vragen Allaah om ons goede bescherming en verzorging te geven, aangezien er een immense verantwoordelijkheid om de nekken van de ouders hangt. Allaah, de Verhevene, heeft gezegd:

*O jullie die geloven, redt u zelf en uw gezinnen van het Vuur... [66:6]*

En in de Saheehayn (i.e. Boekhaarie & Muslim) van de hadeeth van 'Abdullaah bin 'Umar dat hij heeft gezegd:

*De Boodschapper van Allaah sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd: 'Eenieder van jullie is een herder en eenieder van jullie is verantwoordelijk (voor zijn kudde). Dus de leider is een herder en hij is verantwoordelijk, en de man is de herder van zijn familie en hij is verantwoordelijk, en de dienaar is de herder van de rijkdom van zijn eigenaar en hij is verantwoordelijk. Eenieder van jullie is een herder, en eenieder van jullie is verantwoordelijk (voor zijn kudde).'*

Het is hoognodig dat de ouders samenwerken in het opvoeden van hun kinderen. Als n van de ouders de verantwoordelijkheid verwaarloost, dan zal n kant gebrekkig worden, behalve voor wat Allaah wil.

Het kind moet onderwezen worden naargelang zijn niveau en begrip. Neem daar een (hiernavolgend) voorbeeld van. Bijvoorbeeld in de eerste fase, leer je het kind over Allaah door het naar boven in de lucht wijzen met de vingers.

*2.)* Wanneer je het kind wat te eten geeft, een stuk brood of iets wat daar gelijk aan is; stuur hem er dan op aan om het met zijn rechterhand te eten.

*3.)* Wanneer het voedsel heet is, blaas er dan niet op. De Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft het verboden om in borden te blazen. Als een kind iemand dit ziet doen, dan zul je hem dit snel na zien doen.

Hetzelfde geldt voor alle zaken. Dit is allemaal bevestigd door de uitspraak van de Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam:

*'Iedereen is geboren op de Fitrah, maar zijn ouders maken van hem (i.e. het kind) een Jood, Christen of een Vuuraanbidder.'*

En in Saheeh Muslim uit de hadeeth van 'Iyaad bin Hummaar, dat hij heeft gezegd:

*De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd: Allaah, de Verhevene, heeft gezegd: 'Ik heb mijn dienaren als Hunafaa' (op zuivere Tawheed) geschapen, maar de duivels namen hun aandacht in beslag.'*

*4.)* Wanneer het kind ongeveer anderhalf is en het iets wil eten of drinken, leer hem dan om 'Bismillaah' te zeggen. Vervolgens zal het een norm worden en zal het kind uit zichzelf 'Bismillaah' zeggen.

*5.)* Wanneer je ziet dat het kind er klaar voor is om de pilaren van de Islaam, Imaan (geloof) en de pilaar van Ihsaan (perfectie in de aanbidding) te begrijpen, leer hem dit dan.

Verbind het onderwijzen van het kind niet aan een bepaalde leeftijd, want de vlotheid en het intellect van kinderen verschilt per kind.

Dus de pilaren van Islaam zijn:

Op gezag van ibn 'Abbaas, moge Allaah tevreden met hem zijn, dat hij heeft gezegd:

De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd:

*Islaam is gegrond op vijf (pilaren): (1) De getuigenis van Laa ilaaha ill Allaah en dat Muhammad de Boodschapper is van Allaah, (2) het gebed verrichten, (3) de Zakaat betalen, (4) het vasten in de Ramadan, en (5) de bedevaart (Hajj) verrichten naar het Huis (i.e. de Ka'bah in Mekka).* (Boekhaarie en Muslim)

En de pilaren van Imaan (geloof) zijn:

Op gezag van Aboo Hurayrah, radya Allaahoe 'anhu, dat hij heeft gezegd: De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gegegd:

*'Eemaan (geloof) is in het geloven in Allaah, de Engelen, de Boeken, Boodschappers en de Dag des Oordeels.* Overgeleverd door Boekhaarie en Muslim en Muslim is uniek in deze bewoording van de Hadeeth van 'Umar bin al-Khattaab.

En de pilaar van Ihsaan (perfectie in de aanbidding) is:

*'Het is het aanbidden van Allaah alsof je Hem ziet en als je niet in staat bent om (Allaah te aanbidden alsof je) Hem te zien, dan ziet Hij jou.' De bron is genoemd in de vorige hadeeth.*

*6.)* Leer hem de wettige regels van de Wudoo' (rituele wassing).

*7.)* Wanneer hij uit een bord eet, zeg dan tegen hem dat hij moet eten wat het dichtst bij hem ligt.

In de Saheehayn (i.e. Boekhaarie en Muslim) uit de hadeeth van 'Umar bin Abee Salamah dat hij heeft gezegd:

*'Ik was aan het eten en mijn handen bewogen zich rondom het bord, dus de Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, zei tegen mij: 'O jonge jongen, zeg de Naam van Allaah, eet met je rechterhand en eet wat het dichtst bij jou is.'*

*8.)* Laat hem gewend raken aan goede en uitmuntende (daden). Wanneer hij de zevenjarige leeftijd bereikt, leer hem dan om de Salaah (het gebed) te verrichten.

Aboo Dawood, rahimahoellaah, heeft gezegd (1/no. 495):

Het is overgeleverd aan ons door Mu'mil bin Hishaam, bedoelende al-Yushkaree, dat het aan ons overgeleverd is door Ismaa'eel over Siwaar bin Abee Hamzah en Aboo Dawood verklarend, 'Hij is Siwaar bin Daawud Aboo Hamzah al-Minzee as-Sayrafee', van 'Amr bin Shu'aib, van zijn vader, van zijn grootvader dat hij heeft gezegd:

De Boodschapper van Allaah, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, heeft gezegd:

*'Gebied uw kinderen om de Salaah (het gebed) te verrichten als zij de zevenjarige leeftijd bereiken. geef ze op de broek op de tienjarige leeftijd. En scheidt hen in hun bedden.'* De keten van overlevering van deze hadeeth is Hasan.

Mu'mil bin Hishaam is betrouwbaar. Imaa'eel is ibn 'Aliyyah en hij is welbekend. Siwaar is betrouwbaar, maar hij heeft zwakheden zoals is verklaard in at-Taqreeb. Zijn hadeeth zijn Saalih als bewijs zolang ze niet van zijn fouten zijn en de overige mannen (in de keten) welbekend zijn.

De hadeeth heeft een andere overlevering van de hadeeth van Sabrah in Aboo Daawud (#494).

*9.)* Het scheiden van de bedden van de kinderen wanneer zij de tienjarige leeftijd bereiken, en de hadeeth die dit bewijst is al geweest.

*10.)* Train hem om te vasten, zolang het hem niet zwak maakt, zodat wanneer hij volwassen wordt, hij ervaren zal zijn.

Boekhaarie heeft een hoofdstuk van zijn Saheeh (4/200): 'Het vasten van kinderen' genoemd.

Het is overgeleverd aan ons door Musaddid dat het overgeleverd was aan ons door Bashr bin Mufaddal door Khaalid bin Dhikwaan door Rubai' bint Mu'awwidh dat zij heeft gezegd:

*De Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, verzond een boodschap naar de gebieden van de Ansaar in de ochtend van 'Aashuraa, dat wie er wakker is geworden zonder te vasten, de rest van de dag ook zo moet doorbrengen (zonder te vasten), en wie er vastend wakker is geworden, moet vasten. Zij zei, 'Dus vastten wij het (i.e. de dag van 'Aashuraa) hierna, en onze kinderen zouden ook vastten. Wij gaven hen een stuk speelgoed gemaakt van wol en als n van hen begon te huilen om eten, zouden wij het aan hem geven (en hiermee doorgaan) totdat het tijd was om het vasten te verbreken.*

*11.)* Leer uw kind de authentieke 'Aqeedah (geloofsleer en overtuiging). Zeg tegen hem wat de Profeet, sallaah Allaahoe 'alayhi wa salam, tegen 'Abdullaah bin 'Abaas heeft gezegd:

*'Ik ga je wat woorden leren. Wees je bewust van Allaah, (en) Allaah zal je beschermen. Wees je bewust van Allaah, (en) je zult Hem voor je vinden. Als je vraagt, vraag dan Allaah. Als je hulp zoekt, zoek dan hulp bij Allaah. Weet dat als de gehele Ummah zich zou verzamelen om jou van voordeel te zijn in iets, zij jou met niets van voordeel kunnen zijn behalve met wat Allaah voor jou heeft opgeschreven. En als de gehele Ummah zich zou verzamelen om jou met iets te schaden, zij jou met niets kunnen schaden behalve dat Allaah het tegen jou heeft opgeschreven. De pen is opgeheven en de bladzijdes zijn gedroogd.'*

----------

